# Barefoot horse forum



## oakash (10 July 2015)

Having spent some 3 or 4 days trying to get on, and stay on, Phoenix forum, I have given up. It seems to accept me one minute, changes passwords the next.... Does anyone know of some other good barefoot forum, please?


----------



## brucea (10 July 2015)

Hi oakash - I am the admin for the phoenix horse forum

you can contact me through our Facebook page.

What issues re you having?


----------



## jessieblue (23 July 2015)

brucea said:



			Hi oakash - I am the admin for the phoenix horse forum

you can contact me through our Facebook page.

What issues re you having?
		
Click to expand...

Hi I am having same trouble trying to log on to pheonix forum.  I requested a new password but it still says I am giving an invalid username or password.  I shall look on fb page.


----------



## SuperTeifi (25 July 2015)

There is 'barefoot horse owners group' on facebook , it's great


----------



## Rosie'smum (25 July 2015)

Im having issues too. I need to reactivate my account but couldnt find any way of contacting admin. My username is the same as this one. Thanks!


----------



## Leo Walker (25 July 2015)

PM BruceA and he will sort it out for you. Hes the page owner


----------

